# New DAE Special 2 for 1



## ronandjoan (Feb 5, 2013)

deposit 6 months out this month and receive 2 exchanges!

I just got an email about this.  Find it on their webpage under NEWS


----------



## MaryH (Feb 5, 2013)

for any week anywhere...


----------



## Kola (Feb 5, 2013)

MaryH said:


> for any week anywhere...



Are the two credits you get of equal value to your deposit,  i.e. if you deposit two bdr. would you get 2 x two bdr. or are you limited to 2 times one bdr units ? 

Do you have to pay two exchange fees ?


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 6, 2013)

from past exerience, yes, they are equal to your deosit and yes, , you pay a second exchange fee, BUT... it is lower than RCI's - and essentially, that splits your initial costs of your maintenance fee in half.  We think  it is a great deal


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 6, 2013)

Does DAE accept studios?

Do they upgrade unit sizes? Free, inside a checkin window or never?


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 6, 2013)

Kola said:


> Are the two credits you get of equal value to your deposit,  i.e. if you deposit two bdr. would you get 2 x two bdr. or are you limited to 2 times one bdr units ?
> 
> Do you have to pay two exchange fees ?



You will get two exchange credits.  When you use them you will pay an exchange fee for each one.

The credits are good for any unit in their inventory, however you will pay an upgrade fee of $50 for every room size you go up.  This is changing to $75 on March 1st of this year.  There are no season considerations at this time.



vacationhopeful said:


> Does DAE accept studios?
> 
> Do they upgrade unit sizes? Free, inside a check in window or never?



They do accept some studios but not all.  I was exchanging a lock off studio with them then they stopped accepting it.  Their explanation was that there were complaints about the unit being noisy so their CEO stayed there to check it out and they no longer accept that unit.

Once a unit gets within 8 weeks of check-in it usually becomes a bonus week and you don't have to use your deposit.  If a unit is in the bonus week window you may be able to work with them on the extra fees, I haven't tried it yet but sometimes the bonus week price is high enough that it's better for me to use one of my exchange credits.

Exchange credits are good for 3 years from the date you deposit them.


----------



## JackieD (Feb 13, 2013)

I currently have one week deposited with them so I know they take my weeks.  I just paid my MF for 2013 and it's an October week-high.  It is a 3 BR unit (not a lockoff), gold crown.  In general, I'm assuming they don't have many 3 BRs that come available anywhere.   I guess this is one of those cases where I'd be trading down. 

I am probably going to take this deal as I'm working my way out of RCI exchanging (my exchange is only worth 22 tpu's) and getting 2 weeks for one would be great. I'm just not used to the idea of requesting something out of the blue vs. seeing someplace online I want to go. I finally made my first request and it's a doozy.  I'm shooting for the stars and I currently have a request in for Italy (Rome & Tuscany) 2 weeks, summer 2014 but I don't even know what to expect.  I just spoke to them and was told Rome specifically was very, very difficult (impossible?) even with advance notice.  Any experience with Italy specifically?

I've always seen very positive things written on TUG about DAE so it must work out.



Jackie


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 14, 2013)

JackieD said:


> I currently have one week deposited with them so I know they take my weeks.  I just paid my MF for 2013 and it's an October week-high.  It is a 3 BR unit (not a lockoff), gold crown.  In general, I'm assuming they don't have many 3 BRs that come available anywhere.   I guess this is one of those cases where I'd be trading down.
> 
> I am probably going to take this deal as I'm working my way out of RCI exchanging (my exchange is only worth 22 tpu's) and getting 2 weeks for one would be great. I'm just not used to the idea of requesting something out of the blue vs. seeing someplace online I want to go. I finally made my first request and it's a doozy.  I'm shooting for the stars and I currently have a request in for Italy (Rome & Tuscany) 2 weeks, summer 2014 but I don't even know what to expect.  I just spoke to them and was told Rome specifically was very, very difficult (impossible?) even with advance notice.  Any experience with Italy specifically?
> 
> ...



I've been with DAE since they bought out DVU and got into the American market.  That doesn't make me an expert but I have been trading with them and have seen how they work.

There are not many 3 br units deposited but just because you take a 2 or 1 br unit doesn't mean you're trading down.  You may get an area or season that is better than what you deposit and that would be trading up.

Even though you put in a request you can still view their entire current inventory and take something if you like what you see.  Your deposit is not locked in just because you put in a request.

If they find something that matches your request they do not automatically give it to you.  They will contact you to see if you want that unit.

If the rep told you that Italy is a hard trade it's because there are not that many units deposited and has nothing to do with what you have to exchange


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just took advantage of their February offer.  The thing I love about DAE is that you get 3 years to use the credits, instead of the normal 2 years that other places offer. It gives me plenty of time to use them, which I need since we only take two vacations per year. But I need the extra week (credit) because I'm selling all of my fixed weeks and going solely with Wyndham points.  A win-win situation for me, that's for sure.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 23, 2013)

bigeyes1 said:


> I just took advantage of their February offer.  The thing I love about DAE is that you get 3 years to use the credits, instead of the normal 2 years that other places offer. It gives me plenty of time to use them, which I need since we only take two vacations per year. But I need the extra week (credit) because I'm selling all of my fixed weeks and going solely with Wyndham points.  A win-win situation for me, that's for sure.



I also made a deposit yesterday with them.  I had a reservation for May 25 but changed it with my resort to Oct so I could take advantage of the 2 for offer.

You will also get 3 years from the check-in date with this Feb. deal instead of the normal 3 years from the date you deposit.  gives you even more time to use the exchanges.


----------



## lindner (Apr 13, 2013)

*Bonus Weeks*

I like DAE and will definitely deposit.  However, the offer mentioned in this thread (deposit six months out and get a voucher for a bonus week for $149) does not seem very attractive.  The bonus week only applies to bookings within 8 weeks, and is restricted to units that are not in demand.  Thus not at all useful for advance planning.  It is also not that useful for last minute travel as this really restricts availability.  As an example, DAE currently has 120 units for exchange in the Southeast, but only 8 bonus weeks; 50 units for exchange in Florida, but only 3 bonus weeks; etc.  Moreover, anyone can acquire these bonus weeks (even if you don't do the six months out deposit).  You simply get a discount on the bonus week fee if you deposit six months out.  Thus, even IF you can travel last minute and even if you can find something in their slim bonus week inventory, you are simply getting a discounted bonus week fee, NOT an extra week.

In summary, DAE is great for exchanges but this offer does not seem attractive.  Am I missing something?


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 13, 2013)

lindner said:


> I like DAE and will definitely deposit.  However, the offer mentioned in this thread (deposit six months out and get a voucher for a bonus week for $149) does not seem very attractive...



What you are missing is the details of the offer this thread was based on.

It was not for the $149 bonus week, it was for making any deposit of a 1 br or larger that is at least 6 months out to get 2 exchanges in return.

As I stated in post #10 I took advantage of this offer by contacting my resort and changing my reservation to a fall week so it would be more than 6 months away.

I now have 2 exchange credits that are good for 3 years and for 2 br units.

The current offer by DAE is for the voucher you are talking about and although not as good as the Feb offer, it could still save you some money if you are looking at a bonus week that costs more than $149.  Any bonus is better than no bonus IMO.

They run different promotions at different times of the year and seem to always offer something for what they call "prime time rewards."  This month it is a free exchange.

http://www.daelive.com/articles/news.aspx?ArticleID=1068

One thing I have noticed is that there are far fewer bonus weeks than there used to be.  I think more and more people are joining DAE for free and taking advantage of the bonus weeks without making any deposits.  I have no proof of this but do know of a few people who joined just for that reason.  The way it's set up now you can do this.  

I joined for free originally but now pay the small annual fee to get a little priority when requesting weeks and the two week window that gold advantage members get on new deposits.

You really have to keep up with their changes but they are not as complicated to use as the big 2 exchange companies.


----------

